# Drill Press Table



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I just recently made a new drill press table for a very cheap drill press. This table greatly increases the usefullness of the drill press. 
I purposely didn't put plastic laminate on the surface because I want everything to *not* slip.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice! Love the detail you put in detailing your design.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very nice!*

Well thought out. :thumbsup: DP tables are never long enough it seems. I like to drill my pocket holes for Euro hinges on the DP because of the depth setting and end up with all sorts of stands to support the frame. :blink: The adjustable fence would work work great for that also. :yes: bill

No where near as nice as yours but I needed this in a hurry:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

With the spacer and clamping system underneath, it literally is just a matter of shoving the table on place over the steel one and just moderate pressure on the clamp knobs unneath. It holds very solidly.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I like a lot of the ideas you put into that drill press Tony... I started out with a Grizzly DP table that suffered MDF swelling due to the humidity, and I built my new one based on the deign of the grizzly, it doesn't go back far enough on the DP itself. Your design solves that problem. Good job...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice table and adjustable fence. Just shows what planning can do. I like the way you did yours. I've made a few with different setups, that just get mounted similar to yours. One was an adjustable fence that was raised up from the table a bit less than 1/4" for a place sawdust can go. I also tried that on a RAS fence. Saves some time using a bench brush or an air hose to keep the table clean.












 







.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

C-man, the face of the fence is slightly raised off the table. If you look closely you can see a color line from the dark face to the lighter wood behing the bottom edge. And yes, it sure does help. 

db - I got the idea of the wood clamping from the 12" disk sander I made for my lathe. It was from the plywood disk you gave me when we met. It too works well and can be added or removed in literally seconds. Stop by some time and check it out. Using the jigs are even more impressive.


----------

